# Help!! My Cd Drive Is Not Reading Cds!!!!!



## RedHotJaffa (Mar 1, 2007)

Help!! Help!

We bought a mac OS X about a year ago and its still in perfect condition. 
We also bought some games. We have been playing alot on the Mac latly and one day it crashed. So i shut it down and restarted it. Then when it had been restarted the disk ejected itself from the disk drive. So i thought OK well ill just let it rest then ill start the disk again. So later i tried again but it wouldnt read it. It just beeped and after about 20 seconds it ejected. So i tried with many other CDs but non of them worked. A sign popped up once however saying.

Disk not readable. 

But these disks are made for MAC OS X and should work.

PLEASE PLEASE HELP!!!!! 

Thanks, 

A worried person..


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 2, 2007)

I had this happen once. All I did to fix it was to reset the Pram.


----------

